# Taking NREMT-B Tomorrow.



## Buckets21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wish me luck.

Here's what I've used to prepare:

EMT-B National Standard Curriculum PDF (Free)
www.nhtsa.dot.gov/people/injury/ems/pub/emtbnsc.pdf

EMS Platinum Computer Adaptive Testing ($40):
https://www.emscat.com/default.aspx 

Brady's Prehospital Emergency Care Textbook Eighth Edition (From Class)

EMTB.COM's Review Test (FREE)
http://www.emtb.com/9e/


I'll let everyone know how effective these study materials were in a week or less.


----------



## harkj (Aug 25, 2009)

wish you luck hope you pass!....


----------



## Micro_87 (Aug 25, 2009)

good luck hope you pass..


----------



## absolutesteve81 (Aug 25, 2009)

Good luck!  

A few words of advice:  Don't go in freaked out, stay calm.  Also, READ the question and ALL the answers.  Don't just pick the first correct answer you see, read all the answers and understand WHY the wrong answers are wrong.  Sounds simple enough, but it is waaaayyyyy to easy to immediately pick the first answer you think is right when you're caught up in the moment.


----------



## Buckets21 (Aug 26, 2009)

absolutesteve81 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> A few words of advice:  Don't go in freaked out, stay calm.  Also, READ the question and ALL the answers.  Don't just pick the first correct answer you see, read all the answers and understand WHY the wrong answers are wrong.  Sounds simple enough, but it is waaaayyyyy to easy to immediately pick the first answer you think is right when you're caught up in the moment.




Thanks absolutesteve. Great reminder.

Thanks guys.


----------



## absolutesteve81 (Aug 26, 2009)

No prob, was sitting in that test seat last week


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 26, 2009)

absolutesteve81 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> A few words of advice:  Don't go in freaked out, stay calm.  Also, READ the question and ALL the answers.  Don't just pick the first correct answer you see, read all the answers and understand WHY the wrong answers are wrong.  Sounds simple enough, but it is waaaayyyyy to easy to immediately pick the first answer you think is right when you're caught up in the moment.



THIS!!!  Read and re-read every question.  Also be prepared for anything... the test doesn't have a "set" formula other than it changes. 

Good luck!


----------



## Buckets21 (Aug 26, 2009)

just took it. failed for sure.


----------



## absolutesteve81 (Aug 26, 2009)

Alot of people walk out thinking they failed.  I went in confident and feeling like no test could take me down, I walked out feeling like an idiot lol.

Just in case you failed, you get another few chances.  I was more stressed at my class's final. We only got two chances at that, and if we failed then we didnt get to face the registry


----------



## Buckets21 (Aug 26, 2009)

i think i had the same question 4 times.. just reworded... is that normal? i assume i wasn't getting the answer correct.. and didn't get it correct at all throughout all 4 times..i'm dumb.


----------



## absolutesteve81 (Aug 26, 2009)

Buckets21 said:


> i think i had the same question 4 times.. just reworded... is that normal? i assume i wasn't getting the answer correct.. and didn't get it correct at all throughout all 4 times..i'm dumb.



I got a few of those myself.  Same question with the same answers.....I answered it the same both times.  I was positive of my answer


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 26, 2009)

absolutesteve81 said:


> I got a few of those myself.  Same question with the same answers.....I answered it the same both times.  I was positive of my answer



Impossible. One may get similar questions; but it is technically impossible to ever receive the same questions; no matter how many times one takes the test. Remember, there are over 3,000 test bank questions. It is arranged so one will never receive the same questions ever. 

R/r 911


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 26, 2009)

I got asked 4 separate times how to bandage a burn... twice with burned hands, and twice with burned arms..  Answered it the same way all 4 times, and I know I got it right because it was the last question and I passed.


----------



## Buckets21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I had thought I got the last question that I answered wrong.. but then the test ended on me around 70 something. So it's not possible to end on a question answered incorrectly, right? haha..:unsure:


----------



## Buckets21 (Aug 27, 2009)

so....

i ended up passing. :blush:


----------

